
CarverAI: The Next Go-To Contact Tracing Software? - normcarverai
Hello fellow Hacker News users, we at CarverAI are in the process of creating a contact tracing solution.<p>The problem we are trying to provide a solution for is centered around businesses looking to re-open safely due to COVID-19. We are a startup interested in providing that solution in the form of contact tracing software.<p>We would like to gather as much feedback as possible. If you would like, please feel free to check out our software demo Youtube video here:<p>Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;carverai.com
YouTube Demo video: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=IhE4PLTTHmA<p>Thank you!
======
verdverm
You website does not talk about tracing, what problem is this solving? Seems
like a questionnaire and reporting platform for SMBs?

~~~
normcarverai
Hello verdverm,

Thank you for your feedback! Along with the the screening forms for customers
and employees, and our reporting platforms, we have a Health Department point
of contact search that allows businesses to ask/report COVID-related issues to
Health departments in their respective states. Also, our search platform
allows businesses to search for customers in a given date range, and contact
them should the customer was recently exposed to COVID-19 in their place of
business. Hopefully this answers your questions.

~~~
normcarverai
Hello verdverm,

We at CarverAI have taken your feedback to apply changes to our content--with
more even more changes to come in the near future. We appreciate you taking
the time to check out our website!

